# what the hell is this am i hacked ?!?!?!?! [solved]

## InsaneHamster

roughly 5 hours ago im working on my firewall box (which was supposed to have dns and static routes, that go to a network gateway) which was supposed to all run on my network. and so i had it plugged into the internet with no firewall for about 3 hours 

and i typed in the wrong password a bit ago and these messages kept poping up. they were not there before. am i hacked or paranoid ?

hold it up to the light --- not a brain in sight!

There's a lot of it about, you know

Ying Tong Iddle I Po

I have been called worse

Wrong ! You cheating scum!

Where did you learn to type?

Do you think like you type?

BOB says: You seem to have forgotten your passwd, enter another!

I can't hear you -- I'm using the scrambler

Have you considered trying to match wits with a rutabaga?

That's something i cannot allow to happen

Take a stress pill and think things over

you silly, twisted boy you

you cant come in our tiger has got glu

what what what what what what what what

the more you drive -- the drumber you get

this mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it

you do that again and see what happens

maybe if you used more than just two fingers

he has fallen in the water

... and it used to be so popular ...

speak english you fool --- there are no subtitles in this scene

listen burrito brains i dont have time to listen to this trash

i dont wish to know that

its only your word against mine

no soap honkie-lips

it can only be attributed to human errorwell all be murdered in our beds

and with that remarks folks, the case of the crown vs yourself was proven

iv seen penguins that can type better then that

youll starveLast edited by InsaneHamster on Sat Feb 17, 2007 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## InsaneHamster

i can barely type on this forum or view any websites.

befor eit would say

password: 

sorry,try again

password: 

sorry,try again

password: 

sorry,try again

then lock u out

but now this ? iv had this happen before it makes no sense i never installed any package that would cause this ?!?!?!

----------

## Roman_Gruber

try rkhunter and the other apps, which are similar

----------

## jpmayer87

this sounds like the "offensive" flag is turned on somewhere. 

when I sudo a command and mistype my password it says things like this.

JP

----------

## Akkara

Sounds a lot like this thread

Are you using a wireless keboard?  Check that you're not picking up someone else's signal. They might also be picking up yours.  Change your passwords after connecting a wired keyboard.

----------

## InsaneHamster

see the thing is i get hacked all the time, so this was an offline install the only time this apple powerbook was online was to check if it was forwarding connections right through its internal nic and a usb one. i do not have offensive flag on never had offensive flag on. if it was turned on it was turned on not by me considering i wrote my make.conf file and that it had to have been flagged yesterday.

i keep a usb key with original configuration files so i can just copy them over. i just checked on the usb key. no offensive flag, on laptop offensive flag.

hmm shady

----------

## madisonicus

Check man sudoers for the insults flag.  Check your /etc/sudoers for the insults flag.  Those are the exact set of insults that sudo spits out when that default is on.

I suppose it could always be a very clever hacker who is typing in the sudoers insults to make you think he's not really there.   :Wink: 

----------

## InsaneHamster

 *madisonicus wrote:*   

> Check man sudoers for the insults flag.  Check your /etc/sudoers for the insults flag.  Those are the exact set of insults that sudo spits out when that default is on.
> 
> I suppose it could always be a very clever hacker who is typing in the sudoers insults to make you think he's not really there.  

 

shady shit, i mean the power book was plugged in and out with ethernet only to emerge sync and download with a emerge -fuv world --deep all programs, which then i did emerge -f log,cron, filesys etc etc all at once cause i have all the programs memoriezed and such

spend about a day with it offonline doing install plug it in (took out my linux router) into cable modem box spent about 5 hours trying to get port forwarding and dns working to my linux router that way i could setup my own network and near the end all the sudden sudo commands started responding, it was very shady indeed. cause sudo would have to re recompiled and injected into portage.

comparing usb key which i only copied over make.conf and yaboot.conf into the box during the install offensive flag is not set. 

so how it got ontop of my sudoers is beyond me .

im trying to locate now the insult collage, and i will (on my other box) add sudo with offensive and try and compare them both to see if there are any added  phrases

thank you

----------

